# Gesichtserkennung mit Matlab



## kinetec (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

ich arbeite gerade im Rahmen eines Praxisprojekts an der Erkennung von Gesichter. Ich bin absoluter Matlab-Anfänger und habe jetzt etliche Stunden damit verbracht einen sinnvollen Ansatz zu finden. 

Um es etwas zu konkretisieren: 

Bilder von mehreren Personen, die mit der Kinect aufgenommen und gespeichert sind, sollen später anhand der Kinect live wiedererkannt werden. 
Meine Ver:R2011b 
Image Processing Toolbox 
Image Acquisition Toolbox 

Ich wäre über einen konkreten Ansatz sehr dankbar, damit ich mich dann einarbeiten kann. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
die Tutorials-Inbox ist nicht dafür da um Fragen zu stellen sondern um Tutorials einzureichen.
Ich verschiebe deinen Beitrag mal in ins Forum.

Viele Grüße


----------



## kinetec (27. Februar 2013)

wo finde ich es bitte?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2013)

In dem du auf Forum klickst im Menü. 
Oder was meinst du?


----------

